# Rat comedy



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Whats the funniest thing your rats do?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bacardi, my oldest, falls over when grooming himself and then looks about like 'did anyone see that?' I think it's hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

the funnies thing my Super Steve does is he clings to the side of the cage and then I tickle his belly then He will throw his head backwards almost like he is laughing so hard he can't control himself. Little Man is a pop corn and his antics are always hilarious there is nothing I can pinpoint with him LoL


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Omg, how long have you got?! Steals things...namely items of clothing which he somehow manages to drag into his cage (which his quite an achievement for a blind rat!), dug up my cactus (rip cactus  ), falls off my windowledge while cleaning himself, eats my makeup while i'm not watching, and tried to run off with a huuuge dairy milk easter egg  Oscar's the real comedian, but Moss is learning!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Ed has repeatedly stolen and chewed the buttons off of my Tamagatchi games.

(My secret addiction are any type of tiny, digital games like that, hehehe)


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Some of mine like to chase my hand - and I make them run in circles. Repeatedly. For some reason that's always amused me a lot.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> Some of mine like to chase my hand - and I make them run in circles. Repeatedly. For some reason that's always amused me a lot.


For some reason, that amuses me more than it should, too :lol:


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Have you tried training them to run in circles by themselves? I did briefly but lost interest... having a rat that would chase its tail on command would be the ultimate.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't actually tried it, but I can't help wondering if it might send them a bit mad - you know, like they say dogs go crazy if they chase their tails too often?


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

My Sphinx rat sorts her food! i hold a handful of food in my hand and she will run out of the cage and onto my lap then sort the food which is usually in to size and pile them up in different places around her cage! Running back and forth until its sorted!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Aww, food sorting sounds really cute. You've got an OCD rat!

Hmm, I'd never heard that dogs that chase their tails go mad. Maybe they don't go mad *because* they're chasing their tails, but because they're already experiencing some sort of mental issue that causes them to think that tail-chasing is a good idea. I mean, don't they chase their tails on their own accord, and not because they're trained to do so? Rats don't chase their tails the way dogs do, as far as I know.

And if you train your rat to do it with positive reinforcement, then your rat would only be doing it because they think they're going to get a treat.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I dunno. I've just heard many times that if dogs are encouraged to chase their tails too much it can send them mad. It could just be an old wives tail, though.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, it might be an old wive's tale. most of those are started in order to get people to quit doing annoying or gross things anyway, no? like the "your face will get stuck that way" thing. it's really that no one wants to see you make that horrid face. and in the same way, it's annoying when your idiotic, although loveable dog, chases her tail at 400 miles an hour, lol.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

whenever i offer ronny food from my hand she stuffs as much as possible into her mouth until her cheeks pop out. it's cute.

Stephanie, your rat sounds hilarious! he tickles his belly...that's too cute.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeh, Lola and Poppy do that-stuff loads in, run up stairs franticaly, hide it in the loo and dash back for more :roll: :lol:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah he is hilarious all of my boys are weird though sniffs is a loner he hates everyone jackson is so old but he still thinks he is a baby, iriquois is a talker he sits there and moves his mouth like he is cursing me out, steve is hella tickelish, little man is a popcorn, fizzgig is so territorial he pees on EVERYTHING and sebastian is the calmest 6 week old rat i have ever met LoL


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> and sebastian is the calmest 6 week old rat i have ever met LoL


I imagine he's worn out by just watching the other rats' antics! :lol:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

he is in a seperate cage LoL he is too tiny to put in with the big boys just yet I am trying to do intro's between him and sniffs right now and they are fine together on the couch but as soon as he enters sniffs cage poor sniffs freezes and gets all freaked out LoL they are grooming eachother right now on the couch it's so cute


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

So TempleTon is the oddest rat I know... He like is so bonded to his cage, he will contantly climb in and out of it and when hes out side of it he wont go far from it. And when I go to pet him he'll freeze in his place and let you pet him, then when I do that little hand wresting thing with him he'll roll to his side, let you rub his tummy and he'll make little chirping sounds ((not bruxing))... hes a very odd rat. Oh and he totally ignores Alyssa.. although there was once when he did get into a small squabble with Alyssa but otherwise that its like she doesnt exist to him.

And Alyssa is a popcorn, she goes hopping and twitching and spazzing around my room when she gets excited ((its like she has ADHD :lol: )) and when she gets into trying to climb the curtains.. well theres no stopping her! if you do she'll just try climbing up you hand to get higher up the curtain. 

~~I didnt know rats could do the cheek-stuffing thing.. ive never seen my rats do that, and ive never had a rat steel anything from me but food.~~


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hrm, Bert is very jumpy and bouncy and will pounce on my hand then pee on it >_> It's not that funny to me but I bet it sounds funny to everyone else.

And Alyssa I hope that them playing together was in reference to the past and you havn't just totally ignored nearly everyone telling you it is a horrible and dangerous thing to do without them being spayed/neutured >_> But yeah it is cute behavior but the dangerous nature of it lessens the cuteness tremendously for me.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I was thinking that too Poppy.
My girls made such a racket last night-jumping about knoking stuff over and scrapping!
I put the light on, rolled up a bit of paper and chucked it at the cage "weesht! God, Quiet allready!"
Nasty Mummy


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

When you first posted this, I struggled to think of anything. Then, last night, our eldest had us in tears of laughter with her antics.

We had her out on the couch and my husband gave her yoghurt drop. She took it and ran to a corner, plonked it down and came back for another one. He reached for the original treat and gave it to her again, as a new treat. She took it to the same place and put it down again, so he did it again... and again... and again... :lol: This went on for no less than 10 times, and each time she was just as excited to get the treat as she was the first time. It only stopped when our youngest rat grabbed it and started eating it :lol:

We're pretty sure she knows it's the same treat; she's just happy to play the game. She'll do it with anything that she wants at the time - paper towels, jingly balls...


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i've never heard of rats stuffing their cheeks either. i suppose they could carry stuff in their mouths, but they don't have actual cheek pouches do they? because in that case, rats should not be fed fresh bread because in hamsters it can become damp and get stuck in their cheek pouches if they carry it around and cause infection.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Aaahhhh!
Ive just seen Lola picking her ear and eating it!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright, I had Acid on my shoulder while I was feeding the other animals in the kitchen. She recognized the sound of the kibble hitting plastic and dove down to get some.

I saw her hop up on the side of the bowl and have a nibble, then *steal a piece right out of my dog's mouth*. I snatched her up as fast as I could but I just laughed so hard at this ballsy little rat..xD


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Takeo has the tendency to fall asleep right on top of remotecontrols, he streches out covering the whole thing. Which makes it impossible for me to chang channels ect. Well, yeasterday when he did his usual thing, he slid down from r.control while sleeping and eneded up with his little arms around the r.control. It looked like he was cuddeling wih his teddybear or something. It was so cute! I wish I'd take a picture, but my camera is broken.. :/


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow- rat antics. I have 2 cages (boys/girls) of 4 week old babies. Nuff said. (I win.) LOLOL

About dogs chasing tails
I had a mixed breed that liked to occasionally chase her tail as an older puppy. And she was so skilled a tail-hunter, she would often catch it!
Well, one day she caught it so I told her to "bring it here" and she did!!!
It was pretty funny watching an 8 mo old puppy try to walk forward with front feet and kinda backward/sideways with back feet holding her tail in her mouth and doing the very-self-satisfied grumbly/laughing growl.

I will never forget that.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Starghoti said:


> Wow- rat antics. I have 2 cages (boys/girls) of 4 week old babies. Nuff said. (I win.) LOLOL
> 
> About dogs chasing tails
> I had a mixed breed that liked to occasionally chase her tail as an older puppy. And she was so skilled a tail-hunter, she would often catch it!
> ...


That is excellent!! :lol:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Balls don't belong in igloos or any hidey hole. So if Odin or Bastian is in the hidey hole, put the ball in and watch it get picked up and thrown out. They will do this repetitively! It's so funny!

Bert also picks his ear and eats the gunk D:

And I LOVE it when I get the feathers on a string out and watch the OMG horribly vicious rats attack the 'bird' they are so frighteing D:

Joshu would fall asleep on my cat, the cat would groom him (suprivised of course)


----------



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

I registered just to post this as I am usually a frequent reader...

One day I was exhausted, and fell asleep with my three pet rats running around my bedroom. My fawn-hooded white rat Jinxy apparently decided to pull a prank on be because I woke up to a rat version of a wet willy 8O . Yep. He licked the inside of my ear, shoved his nose in, and sniffed repeatedly.

I woke up pretty surprised.

I guess he was tired of outside the cage time.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

He he thats fab :lol:


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Took a whole box of girl scout cookies into the cage one by one.


----------

